# How long till I could be a mod?



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 20, 2011)

How long do I have to have been a member before I can be a mod? Is there any criteria I have to meet?


----------



## Xavan (Feb 20, 2011)

There is a thread for this. Sticky one at least.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 20, 2011)

Xavan said:


> There is a thread for this. Sticky one at least.


Link?


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm still waiting for them to make me a mod :V


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I'm still waiting for them to make me a mod :V


We can me mod sistas!


----------



## Lobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Hahahahahaha.  Hahahaha.  Hahaha.

Ha.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh this needs to be in fur affinity FORUMS not fur affinity.


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> We can me mod sistas!


 Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 
ha ha ha 
No.


----------



## Jude (Feb 20, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> How long do I have to have been a member before I can be a mod? Is there any criteria I have to meet?


 
No specific criteria that I know of, you just need to be a helpful contributing member of this forum. Considering you joined this month, you should give yourself time to build up a reputation of having well thought out helpful posts. Currently, I don't see you posting much outside of forum games.


----------



## Aden (Feb 20, 2011)

There are no outright requirements. I mean, if you're not a douche most of the time and are generally productive and level-headed then you have a shot. Just apply when the mod apps roll around.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> There are no outright requirements. I mean, if you're not a douche most of the time and are generally productive and level-headed then you have a shot. Just apply when the mod apps roll around.


Do you know when this next is?


----------



## Aden (Feb 20, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Do you know when this next is?


 
nop


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

Why would you want to man? People will hate you immediately, and you'll have to be NICE to others. That damned chummy attitude, yeesh.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> There are no outright requirements. I mean, if you're not a douche most of the time and are generally productive and level-headed then you have a shot. Just apply when the mod apps roll around.


 
I am a shoo-in then for next years competition


----------



## Aden (Feb 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Why would you want to man? People will hate you immediately, and *you'll have to be NICE to others*. That damned chummy attitude, yeesh.


 
I know! I didn't read that part of the contract when I signed up. Surprise!
UGH


----------



## Taralack (Feb 20, 2011)

Considering they just got a batch of new mods a few months ago, I'd say you'll be waiting a while yet.


----------



## Riavis (Feb 20, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Considering they just got a batch of new mods a few months ago, I'd say you'll be waiting a while yet.


 
Which is a good thing, giving time to work up a good rep through constructive posts. Assuming you keep your gung-ho attitude you might stand a chance.

That would be something, wouldn't it?


----------



## Sanyi (Feb 20, 2011)

So you guys are saying that, technically, someone could be nice for a few months, become a mod, do a good job, become a super-mod, do an even better job, become a main site support admin, do and epic job, become a full admin... then ban everyone on the main site just for fun?

I think my chances of becoming a mod went from slim, to 0. :[ I shouldn't think out loud...


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

Besides you can't just nominate yourself and win the votes of FAF posters to win modship. If that was the case Term the Schmuck and I would be mods and FAF would be a bajillion times more fun...



Sanyi said:


> So you guys are saying that, technically, someone  could be nice for a few months, become a mod, do a good job, become a  super-mod, do an even better job, become a main site support admin, do  and epic job, become a full admin... then ban everyone on the main site  just for fun?


 You have never met our beloved Corto have you?


----------



## Sanyi (Feb 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> You have never met our beloved Corto have you?


 Is it a fortunate or unfortunate thing that I haven't?
I rarely ever browse FAF.


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

Sanyi said:


> Is it a fortunate or unfortunate thing that I haven't?
> I rarely ever browse FAF.


 It is most unfortunate. Corto is the only true mod of FAF as he represents FAF more than any other singular person.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> I know! I didn't read that part of the contract when I signed up. Surprise!
> UGH


 
HAHA!! sucks to be you. XD


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> I know! I didn't read that part of the contract when I signed up. Surprise!
> UGH


 Can't you be like Corto and set up an alt account to be a normal poster?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 20, 2011)

What is the hype over becoming a mod honestly?

I never even once understood why you would want to do it.


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2011)

Never now because you had to ask.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 20, 2011)

You won't ever become one. Give up hope.


----------



## Sanyi (Feb 20, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> What is the hype over becoming a mod honestly?
> 
> I never even once understood why you would want to do it.


Because you e-peen would gr- Oh... wait. Good point.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 22, 2011)

We have enough moderators on the forums as it is. No more.


----------



## Corto (Feb 22, 2011)

Sanyi said:


> Is it a fortunate or unfortunate thing that I haven't?
> I rarely ever browse FAF.


Please allow me to introduce myself, I'm a man of wealth and taste! 



Deovacuus said:


> You have never met our beloved Corto have you?


FUN FACT: won't work, I'm forbidden from being promoted beyond forum mod because of that incident where I drunkenly spat out my password on a public chatroom which ended up with the forums being hacked and the site going offline for like 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Ben (Feb 22, 2011)

Considering you had a dream about specific people on this forum after just being here for two weeks, I kind of doubt you're of mental stability to be a mod. Oops.


----------



## Hir (Feb 22, 2011)

i'll be the next mod because I'm Aden's post-post-valentine

and besides, everyone loves Noctus :]

everyone :]

:]


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't >:[


----------



## ToonBlade (Feb 22, 2011)

Admit it, by saying you "want mod" you just want the power that comes along with it, not the Moderating job itself. This is what is keeping you from getting mod. Making a thread is a telltale sign of wanting the power, if you actually wanted the modjob itself, you would be trying to better FAF


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 22, 2011)

ToonBlade said:


> Admit it, by saying you "want mod" you just want the power that comes along with it, not the Moderating job itself. This is what is keeping you from getting mod. Making a thread is a telltale sign of wanting the power, if you actually wanted the modjob itself, you would be trying to better FAF


 not to mention the person only JOINED this month, as there is a requirement of being here for QUITE a while.


----------



## Aden (Feb 22, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> not to mention the person only JOINED this month, as there is a requirement of being here for QUITE a while.


 
Not so true


----------



## ToonBlade (Feb 22, 2011)

Deo, your such a moron, it's easy to retaliate, firstly, everybody joins a site at one point, the fact you joined earlier gives absoutely no superiority to you. Secondly, you stole the newfag thing from Jaswa's post, grow up and get smart, lmao. Thirdly, nobody cares or gives a flying s*** about what you say, your a failure of a troll and the fact you think your one so Badass by acting hateful, is lulzy. You just need to feel the best, hmm? That's how it is, don't like it, don't mess with somebody like me.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 22, 2011)

ToonBlade said:


> That's how it is, don't like it, don't mess with somebody like me.


 
Gosh.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 22, 2011)

Aden said:


> Not so true


 Agreed. Cerbrus, Mewtwo, and maybe a few others got mod within a few months of joining, despite not posting a lot.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Cerbrus, Mewtwo, and maybe a few others got mod within a few months of joining, despite not posting a lot.


 
Well everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## ToonBlade (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm actually a nice person... Guys, really, I swear, really, guys


----------



## Browder (Feb 22, 2011)

While it is nice that you are expressing interest in a leadership position, I am locking this.

Why? Because your question was answered and the thread is turning into petty mudslinging. Again, once applications roll around, feel free to submit an essay to us within the appropriate forum. We'll provide details when appropriate.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 23, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Well everyone makes mistakes.


 
Oi!
*Banhammer*
Whoops :V


----------

